# Noise Appreciation Thread



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

For those into extreme forms of classical music, post some videos and etc. Basically noise but pleasant noise for some.


----------



## Dimboukas (Oct 12, 2011)

It is funny if you read about what happened in Carnegie Hall when this piece was played.


----------



## humanbean (Mar 5, 2011)

Obligatory:


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

And 12-tone would fit in this category imo as well as many other modern pieces.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## sah (Feb 28, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> And 12-tone would fit in this category imo as well as many other modern pieces.


So, what is noise?



> Luigi Russolo was perhaps the first noise artist.[3][4] His 1913 manifesto, L'Arte dei Rumori, translated as The Art of Noises, stated that the industrial revolution had given modern men a greater capacity to appreciate more complex sounds. Russolo found traditional melodic music confining and envisioned noise music as its future replacement.
> 
> The Art of Noises classified "noise-sound" into six groups:
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Luigi_Russolo


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Yes, I feel like I need some notification of what you mean by noise.

Noise is the name of a genre. In that regard, I would expect this:






I was there for this show. This was a very nice little festival. I'm only sorry I've only been able to make it once.

There's this, too:






Randy's the graphic artist who did the covers for the Groundfault series of recordings (where you can find other noise artists).

This, however, is not "noise"; it's EAI:






They just played a show at the Kontact sonoreS festival in Chalon-sur-Saône. That was a delightful set. I haven't uploaded my clips of that, yet, so you have to do with the above video. The show in Chalon was also with analogue tape decks, too.

Twelve-tone, Schnittke, Reich and so forth are very far from being "noise" in that regard. Even Henry does not apply, though the show he did at Chalon-sur-Saône last night was very noisy.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

humanbean said:


> Obligatory:


This piece is hardly "extreme" anymore.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

i don't know if it could be considered classical, but to me it's strange to talk about noise in terms of classical, jazz, rock etc

noise


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

violadude said:


> This piece is hardly "extreme" anymore.


Basically sounds like Tchaikovsky to me


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2012)

Borbetomagus is good, too, yes.

I should have put up a clip of them, too, but three was enough for me. It's hard to know when to stop.

Anyway, I think that the word "classical" as applied to music has probably outlived its usefulness. (It's always been an odd term. The music of what we now refer to as the classical period was all written and over with before the term "classical" was applied to music. Those guys at the time were called romantics, after all.)


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

some guy said:


> Borbetomagus is good, too, yes.
> 
> I should have put up a clip of them, too, but three was enough for me. It's hard to know when to stop.
> 
> Anyway, I think that the word "classical" as applied to music has probably outlived its usefulness. (It's always been an odd term. The music of what we now refer to as the classical period was all written and over with before the term "classical" was applied to music. Those guys at the time were called romantics, after all.)


Actually, they were all named after the fact, when 'music history' and 'musicology' began to take off.... I prefer classical (lower case 'c') to the loaded for bear with seeming 'class' issues, "Art Music." lol.

Best to my way of thinking are two broad categories, "Pop" and "Non-Pop."


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I think of noise as a lot of clutter of sounds. Minor seconds clashing into the chords and etc. I think Schnittke makes that noise sound exciting in a schizophrenic kind of way.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Edgar Varèse ~ Ionization





Lucia Dlugoszewski ~ Fire Fragile Flight 





György Ligeti ~ Lontano





Alvin Lucier ~ Vespers, for performers playing Sondols....





Friedrich Cerha: Spiegel (here is the first of the seven pieces - a monumental work for large orchestra and tape.)





Of course, to 'the initiated,' none of the above is 'noise.' That seems to be a pop term for sounds without definite pitch: a lot of the music above is decades old already


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

The thread most likely isn't serious and is more likely a jab towards the style of music.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Sensitive much? You know you like noise.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

What people used to think that were bad notes there is no such thing now. And pleasant noise and unpleasant noise are 2 different things. An unpleasant noise would be me scratching the chalkboard. A pleasant noise to some would be the tension of violins playing a minor second from each other. A schizophrenic flavour can be very interesting and mysterious. I don't hate this style of music. I just see it as a not so clear version of past music. Thus not as predictable.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

neoshredder said:


> Sensitive much? You know you like noise.


If this was directed at me, I merely meant that people were taking the thread title far too seriously


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Cnote11 said:


> If this was directed at me, I merely meant that people were taking the thread title far too seriously


lol But people do label a lot of new music noise. Check the last.fm tags for some interesting ways to describle music. Maybe noise has a bad meaning behind as many people use it that way. I think it can be positive as well. It creates an atmosphere of chaos. An emotion that really is hard to express otherwise with normal sounds of classical music. Obviously, things can be rather tough for some of these composers growing up in rough areas. Expressing their troubled life through chaos I can feel it.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes, but noise is a genre of music in itself! I don't pay much attention to last.fm tags. They can be wildy inaccurate :guitar:


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

neoshredder said:


> Obviously, things can be rather tough for some of these composers growing up in rough areas.


Who did you have in mind?


neoshredder said:


> Expressing their troubled life through chaos I can feel it.


Naw. (And again, who's had troubled lives? You mean like Tchaikovsky?)


----------



## Rapide (Oct 11, 2011)

Why do people listen to rubbish like this? And I wonder even why a classical music forum would have such extreme forms of rubbish? I think the performers looks rather mentally disturbed.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Rapide said:


> Why do people listen to rubbish like this? And I wonder even why a classical music forum would have such extreme forms of rubbish? I think the performers looks rather mentally disturbed.


That was pretty awesome.


----------



## Igneous01 (Jan 27, 2011)

some guy said:


> Who did you have in mind?
> Naw. (And again, who's had troubled lives? You mean like Tchaikovsky?)


Schnittke had a very rough life growing up in the poor rural areas of Russia


----------



## Zauberberg (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow! Was she channeling Ustvolskaya there, or what?

That was magical, Zauberberg. 

(Bi-lingual pun was intended, yes.)


----------

